# Salt Creek near Jasper Flats 3/14



## CrayDad (Feb 20, 2020)

Kids and I fished the renovated Salt Creek today near Jasper Flats. No bites as we went along the pond but a young kid next to us caught 3 trout. He must be living a good life lol

Really love the improvements they've done to that area.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

First


----------

